# Tarry residue from sheath in gelding



## applecart14 (30 December 2013)

My horse had his sheath cleaned out in about July 2013 by the vet following sedation for another problem and a large bean was removed.  Following this procedure I noticed the horse was urinating slightly more than usual.  I have not really noticed any other difference other than the fact that recently AND every day I notice a residue like tar on the inside of his thighs.  It is a sticky kind of residue (which I can only presume is coming from his sheath) and smells a little (but not offensively like an infection - yuk!)  If I brush it/wash it off it reappears the next day.

I never see the horse with his penis hanging out other than to urinate in his stable, and when I have seen it it appears to look normal - not that I am used to comparing them! I have noticed a slight increase in thirst from the horse, but again nothing really noticeable.

Does anyone know if this tarriness is a) normal and b) occuring as a result of the sheath cleaning.  

The vet was quite sceptical that he would find anything, so I let him have his moment of mirth at my expense.  So it was quite satisfying when I was proven right and he pulled out a very large 'bean' (made up of smegma, dirt and bedding material). He said he'd not seen one that big before and then it was my turn to laugh as I said (quite rightly) that I had told him so.....VERY SATISFYING!!!!  

At the time the vet only used warm water and no soap or other chemical was used. He told me that once a year sheath cleaning was an absolute max and he didn't really think it was necessary even then!

Is it normal for all this tarriness on the inside of the thighs?


----------



## amiacat (30 December 2013)

My boy sometimes gets this, perhaps once every couple of months. Like you say, it brushes off and doesn't smell particularly pleasant but not infection like. Not sure why he gets it, but it doesn't seem to cause him any issues. I've not managed to pinpoint why it happens, so I'd be interested if anyone can say what causes it.
The only thing I put on my boy is a spray on sheath cleaner (if I touch it it shrinks away quickly!!). I started using this a few months ago and actually since I've been using that I've not seen any black stuff. But could be conicidence...!


----------



## applecart14 (31 December 2013)

amiacat said:



			The only thing I put on my boy is a spray on sheath cleaner (if I touch it it shrinks away quickly!!). I started using this a few months ago and actually since I've been using that I've not seen any black stuff. But could be conicidence...!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm interesting.  I brushed it off again last night, but I know more will have replaced it when I go up after work.  Very frustrating.


----------



## mummymole (31 December 2013)

I know some people say your not supposed to but i squirt our boys with baby oil this gets rid of it completely for several months .Think if they have lumpy bits you have to keep your eye on it as could be a sign of something nasty but ours had lumps originally but with the oil they dropped off and have not come back .I have to add if i try to touch it i would get kicked into next week .


----------



## Shysmum (31 December 2013)

Ah spray on sheath cleaner - tell us more !! This sounds like something to try.


----------



## Micky (31 December 2013)

Urinating more than normal and drinking more than normal...i would ask my vet for an EMS/IR test to check he hasnt developed these.. ( Equine Metabolic Syndrome/Insulin Resistance)...check out the laminitis site for info/symptoms. My lad had gunk and beans on in around his sheath/willy, used to clean it out (he doesnt mind, v lucky!) with warm water and female washing liquid stuff or the like and lag in ky jelly which helped gunk to slide off..


----------



## ester (31 December 2013)

It's just smegma, but as it is so gunky and a pita to get off long fur I do a willy wash when it starts to get on legs. (Once every 6  months or so). - given that he has recently had a carcinoma on it I am quite glad that I was keeping an eye on it regularly.


----------



## Gloi (31 December 2013)

If he's getting it on his legs it's time to get your hand up there and clean it out.


----------



## vanrim (31 December 2013)

My gelding has just been diagnosed with Cushings. After years of never having to go near his sheath he has also just started to get gunk on his back legs and it is coming from his sheath. I am sure the two are connected. The increased thirst can definitely be a sign of Cushings. Someone also had a thread on here recently about the correlation between dirty sheaths being a result of horse's health being compromised in some way. If I was you I would get a Cushings blood test done.


----------



## Micky (31 December 2013)

AND INCREASED DRINKING  whoops sorry, too amany NYE drinks, increased drinking and urination should be investigated, all controllable, nowt to panic about


----------



## katpower (2 January 2014)

Give it a clean - just use water-based lube and water, and a soft cloth - and get out the gunk that's inside, then see if things improve. The bacteria in the sheath may have gotten out of whack and gone a bit feral - sometimes a clean can help restore order in the universe!


----------



## Horseymom (5 January 2014)

We clean our boy's sheath as needed. It is more than once a year because it needs it. Probably just Smegma building up. We used to have an OTTB that would get it down the front of his back legs. I would clean his sheath and if it doesn't improve call the vet.


----------

